# Anyone want a home for a rubbish old cat?



## cyberfairy (Jan 2, 2009)

My mums cat has died and she really wants a new one-I say 'new' but she as always wants to give a home to a battered old wreck that nobody else wants-she lives in the Tiverton area so if you hear of any, please let me know


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

There were two beautiful cats needing new homes in yesterday's Evening Post. I assume they are at the Bristol Dog & Cat's Home, which might be a bit far?


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 3, 2009)

I must quibble with the phrase "rubbish cat." If it sits on your lap and purrs when you're watching telly (and doesn't dig its claws in unexpectedly), it's a good one.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> I must quibble with the phrase "rubbish cat." If it sits on your lap and purrs when you're watching telly (and doesn't dig its claws in unexpectedly), it's a good one.



I've never had a good cat then

Cheers for that Geri-will let mum know but think that might be a bit far away as the shelter will need to do a house inspection.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checked in the paper, and the cats are at the Bristol Cats & Dogs Home and they are called Willow & Barney - they are *huge* though! There is also a black kitten at the Holly Hedge sanctuary in Barrow Gurney called Olivia, whose owner stopped the car, let her out and never came back. 

I would take them myself if my cats weren't so aggressive towards other cats.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2009)

Geri said:


> Olivia, whose owner stopped the car, let her out and never came back.



  

I am going back to bed now to cuddle up with Pepsi and Shirley, who could do that to a cat.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 3, 2009)

We've got a knackered old dog if she wants!!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 3, 2009)

Cyber my sis and my mum are often looking to help rehouse persian cats. They both breed and often end up taking cats back from people who can't cope with them.
They're in the North West though. 
Any good?
I could ask them if you like.
Frieda (PM if of use)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 3, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Cyber my sis and my mum are often looking to help rehouse persian cats. They both breed and often end up taking cats back from people who can't cope with them.
> They're in the North West though.
> Any good?
> I could ask them if you like.
> Frieda (PM if of use)



I have a rescue persian hitting me as I type and I am in the North West I adore persians but my rehomed one still hates all other cats and most people so can't really help with rehoming


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an old cat that _does_ unexpectedly dig her claws into my leg when we're watching telly 

I specifically wanted an older cat as the thought of getting a kitten who lived to 16 would make me 50!!!! when she died. This is of course a very basic assumption but it was important to me. Mine is approx 11 or 12 so we will have a few good years together and, to be selfish, I won't be stuck with her for decades. 

She came from a friend of mine whose circumstances changed through bereavement and it was definately worth waiting a bit to see 'what came up' as it were as I was getting a bit antsy about the cat thing and might have gone for a kitten and I really didn't want one. Mine came from North Wales to East London 

You've tried the Cats Protection League? I imagine they have a few more older cats that are harder to rehome than kittens.


----------



## panpete (Jan 5, 2009)

Cat Rescue who are based in Wiltshire.
Tiverton is not too far??? (I don't think)


----------

